# Dinette Table Base Support Is Shot!



## MacJedi (May 28, 2006)

Hello all,

Ran into a problem this weekend with our 31RQS. Kids leaned a bit too much on one side of the table and loosened some screws in the base. I took a screwdriver to the problem and screws are striped. So to prevent further damage I go to pull the legs out of the base and the whole base support lifts and almost comes completely off with the leg.

Looks like its just wood screws thru the carpet into a 1/2 or 3/4 board which sits on the bottom of the slide. Anyone got any mods for this one? I was gonna temporarily fix it by removing the base, rotating it 15 degrees and screwing it back down. This assuming that the wood around it isn't completely shot. One friend recommended drilling right thru the slide, countersinking some nuts, and then sealing up with silicon. I was thinking maybe a bar which would join the 2 bases and provide more support. Or maybe just replace it with a fold up table (if I can find a size to fit). Or bolt some legs to the table top assuming it doesn't make it unusable as a bed. We don't use the table for a bed at all but I would like to have the option around just in case. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The neighbor down the street had the same thing happen with his 31rqs. He just used bigger screws and re-attached the leg bases to the slide floor. I don't think I'd want to go through the floor of the slide with nuts and bolts.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

When you reattach the base be sure to rotate the base so the screws are in virgin wood. With the slide out can you see the underside where the screws come through the floor? If so there should be enough clearance under the slide to change to flat head machine screws with nuts and washers on the under side given that there is a slide mechanism under there.
Bob


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> When you reattach the base be sure to rotate the base so the screws are in virgin wood. With the slide out can you see the underside where the screws come through the floor? If so there should be enough clearance under the slide to change to flat head machine screws with nuts and washers on the under side given that there is a slide mechanism under there.
> Bob


 I agree. I think you'll have the best results in rotating the base.

Eric


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sure the screws are stripped. They usually are the ones that use a square bit but do look like a phillips head. A phillips would work if they are not real tight but otherwise you need the square bit.


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

My table was loose from day one. It was also so close to the window shade we couldn't raise or lower the shade unless the table was removed







. When the table tipped over from the kids leaning on it. I discovered why it was so loose in the first place. Little 1/4 inch screws barely made it through the carpet. Well, a phone call to Keystone and 3/4 inch screws in the mail. The following week I remounted the table compensating for the shade and haven't had a problem since







.

Mark


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

mbakers said:


> My table was loose from day one. It was also so close to the window shade we couldn't raise or lower the shade unless the table was removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mister Mark - I thought you were gone fishin' ??


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

mbakers said:


> My table was loose from day one. It was also so close to the window shade we couldn't raise or lower the shade unless the table was removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have to do the same. My shade hits the table every time









Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

mbakers said:


> My table was loose from day one. It was also so close to the window shade we couldn't raise or lower the shade unless the table was removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I did the same. My bases came loose so I moved them about two inches forward and used larger screws. This not only gave us clearance for the blinds, it also gave us a hair more elbow room at the table.


----------



## MacJedi (May 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Sorry no reply sooner... been camping









I also found a product called Porta-Leggs...

http://reserveamerica.campingworld.com/bro...05&src=ctcs

Sounds like I'll be going with the larger screws, rotate the base and moving it out abit. I have the same problem with my shade as well.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I did the same thing on the road. Modding while camping







I moved my base away from the window and rotated the base and re-installed. Worked very well and now I can close my blinds all the way. before the table was too close to the window not allowing the blinds to go by.

Thor


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd been thinking of moving mine fore the afore mentioned blind issue. Now you guys have pushed me into it. Maybe next weekend (or the weekend after when I'm camping)


----------

